# Spanish Equivalent of TUMS



## cay

They are a Canadian/American antacid. I was given liquid antacids here which were pricey for twelve (?5) and frankly I'd like to just munch a few TUMS when I need to. Is there an equivalent here?

TYIA!

?Cay


----------



## Pesky Wesky

cay said:


> They are a Canadian/American antacid. I was given liquid antacids here which were pricey for twelve (?5) and frankly I'd like to just munch a few TUMS when I need to. Is there an equivalent here?
> 
> TYIA!
> 
> ?Cay


Almax
https://www.almax.com/productos
Mano de santo. The best!!


----------

